# how to make camp more like home



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

We are much older now so basically we do more trailer camping than tent but one of the things we like to do is have the lot looking like home. I don't mean it has to look like our house but we do like it to look lived in.

We have added a very large deck to the side of the house trailer and then we have little plastic fencing for the garden around the trailer. We have a little area to keep the gardening tools like the lawnmower and shovels and then the back of the lot has an area for laundry with clothesline.

The deck has a screen around it so we can eat in the rain and without the pesky flies. We have the pcinic table over by the fire and sit there when the sun goes down.

Do you guys dress up your lot when you camp?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We have been considering an annual lot at beech lake campground in Tennessee. If we do that, we will definitely be dressing it up to be like home. Everyone there builds nice custom decks, built in grills, hammocks, lights, you name it. I have a lot of things in mind, I think it would be really nice to do something like that.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

How about the carved wood, personalized sign.

I just can't wait to get one of those!!! 

I am currently looking into picking up a Lease from the PA Department of Conservation and Natural Resources that would allow me to have my own "plot" of state forest! That bugger will be personalized as much as the DCNR allows!!!! :rotflmao1:


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

My inlaws do a lot of decorating and they don't own a lot. They have a wooden sign with their name on it. They have a solar powered lamp post and several other decorative items. They used to put lights on their awning and rope lights around the perimeter until earlier in the season. A friend of theirs had some up when a thunderstorm popped up. Lightning struck the lights and burned out everything electrical inside and out. They stick to solar powered items now.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I just tent camp, but if I am not going primitive, I live a few amenities as well. I have the Cougar Flats Two tent (10x15) complete with remote controlled lights and a ceiling fan. I rig motion activated lights on the exterior of the camp, and my air mattress is a queen on legs and is more comfortable than my bed at home. It has that memory foam padding that makes all the difference. I bring a lap top for checking messages, and I usually set up a remote 2 meter station (I'm a HAM radio operator). The inside of my tent looks like a sultan sleeps there. X


----------

